# Si role or vulnerable?



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Can someone tell me if this line of thinking is Si in the role function or in the vulnerable function:

So, a few months ago I started daily exercise. I liked the way it made my body look and in order to enhance that I decided to go on a protein diet. Everything was okay for a while and it was working, but then I noticed I started getting acne. I looked up why and apparently I was having too much protein. Okay then, but I've just come back from travelling and I haven't been able to eat fruit in a while, because it would upset my stomach (something to do with jet lag). I noticed being on protein I could eat fruit fine again.. so cutting back on protein made me super frustrated because A) less protein would mean less muscle mass and B) fruit is healthy and I don't like eating junk. So I found myself unable to eat either and so I was back on a diet of carbs again. Problem is, carbs affects me negatively too.

I feel inadequate when it comes to trying to balance all these different food types out because I don't really understand how they affect my body in which quantities and preferably I would like to just forget about it all together but I can't because I'm kinda stuck thinking what the hell is my body doing and how the hell do I fix it. I want to look healthy, without feeling like shit.

So, Si role or vulnerable?


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

?

I haven't a clue about Si and vulnerability and your diet being connected.

First there is a need for balance in your diet and that protein doesn't necessarily mean muscle mass. If you are feeling bad from what you are eating, it might be from a food sensitivity which the first thing I would do is cut out the gluten in your diet to see if that makes you feel better; otherwise, there might be a different reason for you feeling poorly if that doesn't work. Another thing is that to makes sure you are getting enough chlorophyll based foods in your diet which help "clean" your insides and balance out the bacteria in your body naturally along with fresh fruit high in antioxidants which means fresh green veg and a variety of fresh plant foods. Taking a higher dose of B vits can help lift your mood too if you are low in those types of nutrients.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I just mean the way I feel about it and behave in accordance towards this problem I'm having which is governed by Si. It should show which function it's in, right?

Thanks for the advice though, I'll take it into account.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

ScarlettHayden said:


> I just mean the way I feel about it and behave in accordance towards this problem I'm having which is governed by Si. It should show which function it's in, right?
> 
> Thanks for the advice though, I'll take it into account.


Sorry if I'm still confused. Are these shadow functions you are talking about? I might have to do more reading to understand what you mean by this.

It is a little hard to splice each cognitive function to know which is acting on what outlet. At this point I've not gotten as far as my shadow functions yet to wrap my head around this, but this does make me curious now that you brought it up.

Here I go back to the sociotype website again.


----------



## letmeknowwhenitworks (Sep 4, 2011)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Can someone tell me if this line of thinking is Si in the role function or in the vulnerable function:
> 
> So, a few months ago I started daily exercise. I liked the way it made my body look and in order to enhance that I decided to go on a protein diet. Everything was okay for a while and it was working, but then I noticed I started getting acne. I looked up why and apparently I was having too much protein. Okay then, but I've just come back from travelling and I haven't been able to eat fruit in a while, because it would upset my stomach (something to do with jet lag). I noticed being on protein I could eat fruit fine again.. so cutting back on protein made me super frustrated because A) less protein would mean less muscle mass and B) fruit is healthy and I don't like eating junk. So I found myself unable to eat either and so I was back on a diet of carbs again. Problem is, carbs affects me negatively too.
> 
> ...


......

Neither? You're just inexperienced, and trying to learn something new that happens to pertain to your body.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

@ScarlettHayden: Okay, first of all... I don't think figuring out how to balance your diet has anything to do with functions. It comes down to knowledge, and application.

Second of all... Protein shouldn't have anything to do with acne. Are you eating healthy fats along with proteins? Raw, unsalted nuts, omega-3s? Carbs are okay, but are you eating _complex _carbohydrates? Legumes, beans, _dark _grains? 

And what does your training program look like? Standard 3-day a week weight-lifting? Have you tried doing cardio on your off days?

For more information, you can always take your health and fitness questions to the fitness sub-forum. My thread is stickied: "Ask the Forum Fitness Freaks!" :kitteh:


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Eudaimonia said:


> Sorry if I'm still confused. Are these shadow functions you are talking about? I might have to do more reading to understand what you mean by this.
> 
> It is a little hard to splice each cognitive function to know which is acting on what outlet. At this point I've not gotten as far as my shadow functions yet to wrap my head around this, but this does make me curious now that you brought it up.
> 
> Here I go back to the sociotype website again.


Shadow functions yeah.. though I thought that was a Jungian term. I was just wondering if I could be an LIE and Si is an LIE's greatest weakness.. Si is to do with how your body feels internally, right? So it governs things like health. Since health is something I'm bad with (I all but ignored it up to recently) and only lately am trying to improve it.. I figured my attitude towards it would perhaps show something cognitively.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> @_ScarlettHayden_: Okay, first of all... I don't think figuring out how to balance your diet has anything to do with functions. It comes down to knowledge, and application.
> 
> Second of all... Protein shouldn't have anything to do with acne. Are you eating healthy fats along with proteins? Raw, unsalted nuts, omega-3s? Carbs are okay, but are you eating _complex _carbohydrates? Legumes, beans, _dark _grains?
> 
> ...


Kinda didn't expect all the advice lol.. (does it help if I say I find health a boring topic.. maybe it's my ignoring function roud

But.. yeah this is a problem, so I might as well pay attention. Animal protein causes acne in large doses because it can't be digested fast enough and it goes toxic in your stomach or something, and then it gets pumped out in the skin for removal because it can't go anywhere else. This acne was large and painful and since I cut down the protein it's gone. I was consuming about 40-50 grams a day which according to the guidelines is the minimum daily. As for complex carbs.. not got a clue what they are. Don't think I'm eating them though. What do they do (or not do if I'm not eating them)?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Kinda didn't expect all the advice lol.. (does it help if I say I find health a boring topic.. maybe it's my ignoring function roud
> 
> But.. yeah this is a problem, so I might as well pay attention. Animal protein causes acne in large doses because it can't be digested fast enough and it goes toxic in your stomach or something, and then it gets pumped out in the skin for removal because it can't go anywhere else. This acne was large and painful and since I cut down the protein it's gone. I was consuming about 40-50 grams a day which according to the guidelines is the minimum daily. As for complex carbs.. not got a clue what they are. Don't think I'm eating them though. What do they do (or not do if I'm not eating them)?


Well, the thing is... Everything you eat has some amount of protein, even if it's trace amounts. You can minimize animal proteins, if you want, and simply supplement a minimal animal protein intake, with... Complex carbs! That's right. Especially beans and legumes. These yummy treats are bursting with proteins. Plant proteins! 

Chickpeas, black beans, kidney beans, white beans, quinoa, red lentils, green lentils... There are _tons _of sources, and they're cheap, especially in bulk. All you need to do is soak 'em overnight before use. Or, you can just get 'em in cans, if you're lazy like me.

Also-- These unsalted nuts with healthy fats I've been talking about? _They have proteins too._

40 - 50 g of protein a day is dismal. That's _not _very much at all. And I _highly _doubt that was causing you acne. You must be very, very low on weight, if that's your intake for muscle growth. You should be eating 1.5 g protein _per __kilo. _At _least. _

It sounds like you're largely ignorant about how to eat a healthy diet when it comes to weight gain. Also-- What _kinds _of protein are you eating? Lean ground beef, and lean chicken/turkey is what you should be targeting for animal protein. Don't go for ham/bacon! That's extreemelyyy unhealthy stuff.

If you're eating bad fats instead of healthy fats, I think _that's _where your acne is likely coming from. Trans fats and saturated fats (Except coconut, because coconut saturated fats are actually really awesome)...

There's so much I could be saying here... You really need to rebuild your nutritional knowledge from the ground up.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> 40 - 50 g of protein a day is dismal. That's _not _very much at all. And I _highly _doubt that was causing you acne. You must be very, very low on weight, if that's your intake for muscle growth. You should be eating 1.5 g protein _per __kilo. _At _least. _


Yup, I'm naturally low on weight. 49 kilos over here. Got a metabolism fast as the speed of sound.

Anyway, I was living on eggs and tuna. I wouldn't think those have bad fats in them.. or do they? I will check out the beans and lentils.. bonus that they're cheap. Thanks.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Yup, I'm naturally low on weight. 49 kilos over here. Got a metabolism fast as the speed of sound.
> 
> Anyway, I was living on eggs and tuna. I wouldn't think those have bad fats in them.. or do they? I will check out the beans and lentils.. bonus that they're cheap. Thanks.


No worries. Check out the exercise sub-forum for more great advice. :kitteh:

Eggs and tuna are great. I really doubt you got acne from them-- My guess is a general imbalance in your diet in general. I suspect you're not getting enough healthy fats.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Typing by your Vulnerable and/or Role function by itself in general is likely to confuse you more than help. It's easier to be aware of what your'e aware of function-wise than aware of what you're unaware of. 

Si Role for me is basically having a sporadic desire to have my living and working spaces organized and easy to navigate, having a comfy meal that reminds me of being home, having physical conveniences handy given certain situations (like bottled water in the car, or making a home first aid kit, making sure my moving company is bonded in case something happens, etc), noticing that someone I've just met looks like someone else, or pointing out when a room smells odd or is too hot or cold. 

I didn't come up with any of these ideas on my own though - they're basically things I picked up as a kid with Si parents, and later realized the value of. I eventually see the importance of these sorts of things and off and on incorporate them into my own life, but I can't really notice them on my own and develop opinions or solutions based on Si. I simply realize that the "norm" for it hasn't been met. You can tell I've just taken random input for Si in and done something with it, while leaving other areas of it completely untouched. 

As an Si Role and not Vulnerable, input doesn't really hit me in a weak spot - it in some ways intrigues me, or at least gets flagged as something to consider. If It's being demanded or I'm criticized for it I may get irritated, but I see it more as an at best alternative view than a place I need support for. It's just that at the end of the day I'd rather selectively add it to my lifestyle when there's time, which again is very on and off.


----------

